# karşılaşmak (by accident)



## Şafak

İyi geceler
Bodrum'da uyumuyorum   .

I would like to know if the word "karşılaşmak" means "to bump into" (by accident) into someone. 
Mesela: Dün Bodrum'un merkezi benim arkadaşlarıma üniversiteden karşılaştım. Çok şaşkın oldum. 

Teşekkürler ederim.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> İyi geceler
> Bodrum'da uyumuyorum   .
> 
> I would like to know if the word "karşılaşmak" means "to bump into" (by accident) into someone.
> Mesela: Dün Bodrum'un merkezi benim arkadaşlarıma üniversiteden karşılaştım. Çok şaşkın oldum.
> 
> Teşekkürler ederim.



*Dün Bodrum'un merkezinde üniversiteden bazı arkadaşlarımla karşılaştım. Çok şaşırdım. (you may also say çok şaşkınım)
Yes, you nailed it


----------



## Şafak

Cagsak said:


> *Dün Bodrum'un merkezinde üniversiteden bazı arkadaşlarımla karşılaştım. Çok şaşırdım. (you may also say çok şaşkınım)
> Yes, you nailed it



Nailed it? It seems like my attempt was horribly bad.😃 But I see the mistakes. Thank you very much!


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Nailed it? It seems like my attempt was horribly bad.😃 But I see the mistakes. Thank you very much!


No worries  It's okay. It works well and you get how it works.
Don't forget to add "-le/la" suffix to the noun when you use the verb karşılaşmak

arkadaşlarım+la karşılaştım.
arkadaşları+yla karşılaştı.
baban+la karşılaştın.
sevgilisi+yle karşılaştı.

if it is confusing you might say arkadaşlarım ile karşılaştım. You are able to put ile between the noun and the verb instead of adding the suffixes.


----------



## Şafak

Ths


Cagsak said:


> No worries  It's okay. It works well and you get how it works.
> Don't forget to add "-le/la" suffix to the noun when you use the verb karşılaşmak
> 
> arkadaşlarım+la karşılaştım.
> arkadaşları+yla karşılaştı.
> baban+la karşılaştın.
> sevgilisi+yle karşılaştı.
> 
> if it is confusing you might say arkadaşlarım ile karşılaştım. You are able to put ile between the noun and the verb instead of adding the suffixes.



Thank you. By the way, is “çok şaşkın oldum” a bad way of saying I was surprised?


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ths
> 
> 
> Thank you. By the way, is “çok şaşkın oldum” a bad way of saying I was surprised?



Well, it does not work, unfortunately 
You may say "çok şaşkınım", "çok şaşırdım"
You're welcome


----------



## Rallino

Şaşkın can be used as an adjective before a noun: _şaşkın bakışlar_ (surprised looks). Or you can duplicate it and use it as an adverb: _şaşkın şaşkın bakmak (to look surprisedly). _But we don't really say _şaşkın olmak. _And also, even though it can theoretically exist, it would mean something like _to be imbecile or inattentive all the time, _it's a "cute way" to tease someone. But again, it's not really used in the infinitive with "olmak" in real life.


----------

